# period stopped but still have really bad period pains and a terrible bad back :-



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Hiya can anyone shed any light on this or has/is going through the same thing? ? ? I have pcos,endo and hydros in both tubes    i have haf this experience before but didnt think anything of it but this time its worse than ever! Basically my last period stopped on saturday, and ever since then ive had really bad pains both sides and the bottom of my back is extremely painful, my hips and my legs hurt too      im sorry to be crude and this is probably too much info but ive haf like watery light brown leakage.. im sorry that sounds so horrible    im getting abit worried about it.. i have been very very stressed lately, and crying all the time, do you think this could be the endo or hydro's playing up? ? ? Any help would be really appreciated x x x


----------

